# Tempestade Vento Região Oeste (23 Dezembro 2009)



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

Nem preciso sair de casa para ver estragos...
Olho par a um lado e vejo o meu vizinho com 2 buracos no telhado.







Olho para outro vejo o meu pai a tirar os motores dos portões para arranjar.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



lsalvador disse:


> Video dos estragos na Cidade de Tomar - YouTube​
> Noticia do Jornal "O Templario"
> 
> _O vento forte que se fez sentir esta madrugada provocou estragos em várias zonas da nossa região. O caso mais grave aconteceu na Asseiceira onde a queda parcial de uma casa provocou um ferido ligeiro e três desalojados.
> ...



Mais um video da noite.

​
Fonte : O Ribatejo

_"Seis desalojados e estragos por todo o distrito devido ao temporal – FOTOS
Autor Bruno Oliveira em destaque, twitter, Últimas Dez 23, 2009 
Seis pessoas ficaram desalojadas e praticamente todas as principais estradas do distrito de Santarém tiveram trânsito condicionado devido aos fortes ventos que hoje de madrugada provocaram a queda de árvores e destelharam casas.

Num balanço do temporal que se registou na madrugada de hoje praticamente em todo o distrito, a Governadora Civil de Santarém, Sónia Sanfona, afirmou que os desalojados foram realojados, acreditando que se tratam de situações temporárias.

Além de três pessoas que tiveram que sair da sua casa em Atalaia, concelho de Tomar, outra pessoa ficou desalojada em Praia do Ribatejo, Vila Nova da Barquinha, e outras duas no concelho de Santarém, em Vale de Figueira e Grainho.

Sónia Sanfona falava no final de uma reunião realizada no Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), na qual participaram também o comandante distrital de operações de socorro, Joaquim Chambel, e representantes da Segurança Social, EDP, Estradas de Portugal e forças de segurança.

Joaquim Chambel afirmou que os ventos, que registaram rajadas da ordem dos 80 quilómetros por hora nas estações de Abrantes e Fonte Boa, prolongaram-se por perto de três horas, provocando quedas de árvores, que originaram os condicionamentos de trânsito e danos em habitações, sobretudo nos telhados.

As quedas de árvores e outros objectos provocaram ainda problemas no abastecimento de energia, encontrando-se brigadas da EDP no terreno a tentar resolver as diversas situações.

Segundo disse, o nível de prontidão dos serviços distritais de protecção civil vai manter-se até quinta-feira, dada a previsão da continuação de tempo instável.

Sónia Sanfona pediu “atenção redobrada” aos automobilistas, sobretudo numa época em que se regista maior circulação automóvel, uma vez que muitos sinais de trânsito foram derrubados ou danificados."_


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

*Algumas fotos de Peniche*


----------



## rbsmr (23 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Situação calma em Sacavém neste momento 19.49

Foto dos estragos perto de Torres Vedras esta manhã:


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

*Temporal Região Oeste (23 de Dezembro de 2009)*

*O vento arrancou postes de alta tensão na Azambuja*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/qdQiHZVOsvWPSyDibz2y"]O vento arrancou postes de alta tensÃ£o na Azambuj - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Alcoentre é um das regiões mais afectadas pelo corte de energia*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/lPBkLwea2TFhhtSc06uq"]Alcoentre Ã© um das regiÃµes mais afectadas pelo c - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Vento foi devastador na Lourinhã*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/VmfQcJuzwynlGzgwa2KQ"]Vento foi devastador na LourinhÃ£ - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Imagens aéreas revelam estragos causados pela intempérie*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/eZkQjtmHIzZ7DVtU8ZFJ"]Imagens aÃ©reas revelam estragos causados pela int - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Mau tempo em Tomar provocou ferimentos numa idosa*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ZIZHhrO5Rhyqj0nOoRj0"]Mau tempo em Tomar provocou ferimentos numa idosa - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Temporal destrói parque de campismo em Torres Vedras*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/fvHeVw4Hn0K5RgbYpCRT"]Temporal destrÃ³i parque de campismo em Torres Ved - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Cenário de calamidade pública em Torres Vedras*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/gWLjDu7yRzvo07R3F3za"]CenÃ¡rio de calamidade pÃºblica em Torres Vedras - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Vento arranca telhados e coberturas na Zona Oeste*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/QaRZyRfU9oeTjRGSNshs"]Vento arranca telhados e coberturas na Zona Oeste - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Temporal provocou muitos estragos em Torres Novas*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/MNFpaAZgaeJ1zy6042mh"]Temporal provocou muitos estragos em Torres Novas - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]​


----------



## Teles (27 Dez 2009 às 14:20)

Boas , por aqui o vento também fez estragos , deixo aqui algumas fotos desse sucedido:


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2009 às 16:32)

Alguém consegue resumir/identificar assim por alto as áreas afectadas pelo downburst? Podia ter algum interesse em saber se por exemplo localidades fora do corredor que marquei também foram afectadas... ou se é possível marcar uma área afectada...


----------



## barts (27 Dez 2009 às 16:37)

Não vou colocar as imagens porque não são da minha autoria, mas deixo os links:

http://venerandomatos.blogspot.com/2009/12/eu-sobrevivi-ao-ciclne-de-2009-em.html

http://vedrografias2.blogspot.com/2009/12/o-temporal-em-st-cruz-fotos-de-miguel.html

http://vedrografias2.blogspot.com/2009/12/mais-imagens-do-tornado-em-santa-cruz.html


----------



## barts (27 Dez 2009 às 16:40)

Agreste,

acho que na zona de Torres a linha pode descer mais para sul até Mafra, já que a cidade de Torres Vedras se encontra sensivelmente no centro do concelho e a linha está a passar apenas na cidade e todo o concelho de Torres Vedras foi afectado e algumas localidades já no concelho de Mafra também


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

O meu "boneco" tinha apenas a intenção de testar a teoria de que apenas a zona mais baixa entre a serra de Montejunto e a serra dos Candeeiros (parece haver ali um vale orientado a sudoeste) tinha sido afectada... Foi esse "corredor" de terras mais baixas que eu desenhei... mas se o fenómeno é mais alargado então o boneco não faz muito sentido...


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

Subiria a linha apenas um pouco até á Lourinhã,porque na zona Costeira perto da Lourinhã a destruição foi muito grande.


----------



## Lousano (27 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

A zona interior do concelho das Caldas também foi mais atingido, pelo que a linha junto da Rio Maior devia ser mais a noroeste.

Além disso penso que em toda a linha inferior devia ser mais a sul.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Hoje estive em Ribamar, freguesia no Sul do concelho da Lourinhã e por lá os estragos são bem visíveis desde estufas completamente destruídas a árvores partidas ao meio e algumas até completamente tombadas. Foi possível ver alguns telhados a serem reparados porque algumas telhas foram levadas.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Olá boa noite!

Já um pouco atrasado, deixo-vos algumas fotos que tirei no Parque de Campismo de Santa Cruz na manhã do passado dia 24. A destruição foi impressionante!


----------



## Earthling (27 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Bem, depois de ouvir tanto disparate na comunicação social (tufao?!), alguém que perceba do assunto explique o que se passou!!!


----------



## Chingula (27 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

"Alguém consegue resumir/identificar assim por alto as áreas afectadas pelo downburst?"...

Não me parece que a situação que originou o temporal na Região Oeste, vizinhança de Torres Vedras, se enquadre num "downburst" mas numa situação decorrente da aproximação e passagen de uma depressão muito cavada em que, a variação do campo da pressão foi muito brusca, no movimento da perturbação e em relação à pressão atmosférica das regiões vizinhas da sua trajectória...
As autoridades de Protecção Civil devem ter o rasto de destruição no percurso do chamado "low level jet" associado a este fenómeno (depressão muito cavada).


----------



## barts (28 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

Para os que ainda não sabem eu repito, o que se passou, segundo Carlos Bernardes (Vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal de Torres Vedras e responsável da Protecção Civil de Torres), foi um ciclone extra-tropical de grau 3 com ventos superiores a 200 km/h com picos de 250 lm/h.


----------



## blood4 (28 Dez 2009 às 01:32)

barts disse:


> Para os que ainda não sabem eu repito, o que se passou, segundo Carlos Bernardes (Vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal de Torres Vedras e responsável da Protecção Civil de Torres), foi um ciclone extra-tropical de grau 3 com ventos superiores a 200 km/h com picos de 250 lm/h.



qe??
isso é possivel?
ventos com essa intensidade sao tufoes de grau 5 :O:O:O


----------



## barts (28 Dez 2009 às 01:38)

blood4 disse:


> qe??
> isso é possivel?
> ventos com essa intensidade sao tufoes de grau 5 :O:O:O



se e tecnicamente possivel ou nao, eu nao sei porque percebo pouco disto, mas foi o que eu ouvi do vice-presidente e sem duvida o que eu presenciei naquela madrugada e os estragos que vi no dia seguinte batem certo com isso, porque o estado em que estao estufas, arvores, postes, etc. nao e provocado por ventos ditos comuns ate porque, por exemplo, as estruturas das estufas estao construidas para resistir a ventos de 120 km/h para ficarem no estado em que ficaram tiveram que ser sujeitas a rajadas bem mais fortes que isso...


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

Chingula disse:


> "Alguém consegue resumir/identificar assim por alto as áreas afectadas pelo downburst?"...
> 
> Não me parece que a situação que originou o temporal na Região Oeste, vizinhança de Torres Vedras, se enquadre num "downburst" mas numa situação decorrente da aproximação e passagen de uma depressão muito cavada em que, a variação do campo da pressão foi muito brusca, no movimento da perturbação e em relação à pressão atmosférica das regiões vizinhas da sua trajectória...
> As autoridades de Protecção Civil devem ter o rasto de destruição no percurso do chamado "low level jet" associado a este fenómeno (depressão muito cavada).





Seria importante o IM estudar bem o evento para sabermos o que se passou. Nós temos poucos meios para tentar perceber.

Do que fui juntando, é isto que tenho:

*1) *Uma depressão que à partida seria idêntica a outras que temos tido nos últimos tempos acabou por evoluir de forma diferente das restantes, passou por um processo de cavamento não previsto por exemplo pelo GFS. A maioria das depressões que nos tem afectado apesar das pressões baixas tinham alguma estabilidade relativa da mesma estando integradas em zonas alargadas de baixas pressões.

A previsão deste modelo (GFS) era que a depressão tivesse 987hPa e do cruzamento de várias estações, localizações em relação ao centro e alguns erros de calibragem de algumas, estimei que a depressão cavou no seu centro até aos 977 ou 978hPa, ou seja, terá no seu centro cavado 10hPa num curto espaço de tempo, talvez entre 3 a 6 horas, e terá chegado a terra num momento pujante desse processo, mas é difícil saber se assim foi.


*Previsão (errada) do GFS, da pressão e vento à superfície e aos 850hPa* (onde costuma estar o LLJ que referes)








*2) Estação Lapa/Cartaxo*
A estação amadora que aguentou estoicamente o vento e milagrosamente não teve corte de electricidade como aconteceu com quase todas as estações das regiões afectadas.
Esta estação registou quase 160km/h e mostra que foi um evento de vento tipicamente ligado a uma depressão cavada, com aumento do vento de forma gradual, um pico e o rodar do mesmo a partir de certa altura, e não um evento por exemplo convectivo muito localizado. Contudo segundo relatórios, por exemplo da EDP, houve uma zona de ventos superiores a isto, os falados 200 ou 220km/h.







*3) Animação satélite*



 



*4) Célula convectiva*
Para finalizar, um pormenor que julgo importante. Além da depressão cavada e dos respectivos ventos associados, gerou-se uma célula numa área mais limitada que penso poder estar relacionada com os ventos mais fortes de 200 ou 220km/h, os que causaram o maior grau de destruição.


----------



## franco (28 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Viva,

só para deixar uma imagem da "destruição" que passou por aqui no dia 23/12/2009.



[/IMG]

Não tenho estação meteorológica, mas não tenho duvidas que os ventos atingiram pelo menos 150km/h por aqui...

Freguesia de Abrigada, concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## franco (28 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Parece que ainda há por ai muita gente sem "televisão"...

Foi assim que as coisas ficaram na zona das antenas retransmissoras da Serra  de Montejunto...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Conjunto de algumas fotografias (entre muitas outras) obtidas no FLICKER:



















































CopyRight das fotografias: Cláudio Ramos e de Genuine Nerd


----------



## rufer (28 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Informação oficial disponibilizada no site do IM.

Situação de Tempo Severo na Região Oeste
2009-12-28 (IM)

Na madrugada do dia 23 de Dezembro de 2009, a região do Oeste de Portugal Continental foi atravessada por uma depressão muito cavada, tendo sido registado um valor mínimo da pressão ao nível médio do mar de 969.4 hPa às 04:20 horas locais na estação do Cabo Carvoeiro.

De acordo com uma análise preliminar, no presente episódio e considerando a rede de estações do IM (cuja distância média entre estações é inferior a 30 km), verificou-se que foi também na mesma estação que se registaram os valores mais elevados da intensidade do vento. Em particular, o vento médio atingiu cerca de 90 km/h às 4:40 e a rajada 140 km/h às 4:50 de dia 23.

O cavamento da depressão, ou seja, a diminuição da pressão no seu centro, foi muito acentuado, em particular no momento da passagem sobre o território. Uma análise preliminar permite estimar um cavamento de cerca de 20 hPa num período de 24 horas, o que à latitude de Portugal Continental permite classificar este evento como um episódio extremo. 

O presente episódio é semelhante a outros que ocorreram em Portugal Continental no passado, como são exemplos os temporais de 5 a 6 de Novembro de 1997 no Alentejo e de 6 a 7 de Dezembro de 2000 no litoral Norte e Centro.

É importante clarificar que este fenómeno não se enquadra na classe de ciclones tropicais, cuja natureza é distinta da do fenómeno actual. Por exemplo, é de notar, que um ciclone tropical de categoria 1 apresenta vento médio superior a cerca de 120 km/h, valor que não foi registado em nenhuma das estações da rede do IM.


----------



## Chingula (28 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

De Vince - "Seria importante o IM estudar bem o evento para sabermos o que se passou. Nós temos poucos meios para tentar perceber."

Concordo com o que dizes, tenho receio que os relat´orios n~ao sejam tornados p´ublicos...se forem feitos...
No Satrep (imagem 230600) classificam a depress~ao como r´apida ciclogenese e, como a depress~ao cavou muito mais do que estava previsto pelos modelos, possivelmente tratou-se de uma ciclogenese explosiva que atingiu o seu m´aximo de cavamento ao entrar na Regi~ao costeira de Torres Vedras.
1 - Estabilidade atmosf´erica junto `a superf´icie
2 - Forte baroclinicidade em altitude
3 - Descida da press~ao ( no centro) igual ou superior a 1 hPa por hora em 24 horas...

No perfil vertical da sondagem de Lisboa de 221200 foi observado vento se Sudoeste (ainda no sector quente antes da depress~ao) com 50 n´os, ou seja 90 km/h na camada entre os n´iveis de 950 hPa a 850 hPa...(n´iveis junto `a superf´icie) na sondagem de 23 1200...apenas ´e significativo o vento em altitude, entre os 300 hPa e os 150 hPa, superior a 100 n´os...(180 km/h)...associado ao jacto em altitude. 
Pena ´e que, por raz~oes econ´omicas, n~ao se façam as sondagens da meia noite...ou seja, sem a sondagem de 230000 ´e muito dificil acrescentar mais qualquer coisa em termos de perfil vertical.


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

Num fórum estrangeiro sugeriram-me a possibilidade de um fenómeno denominado «Sting Jet» que pode ocorrer em ciclogeneses explosivas, agora mais do que confirmada com esse registo oficial de 969.4 hPa no Cabo Carvoeiro. Talvez o nome do que tenhas referido ontem Chingula.



> *Sting jet*
> A sting jet is a meteorological phenomenon which is believed to be the cause of the most damaging winds in European windstorms.
> 
> Following reanalysis of the Great Storm of 1987, led by Professor Keith Browning at the University of Reading, researchers identified a mesoscale flow where the most damaging winds were shown to be emanating from the evaporating tip of the hooked cloud head on the southern flank of the cyclone. This cloud, hooked like a scorpion's tail, gives the wind region its name the "Sting Jet".[1]
> ...


----------



## Chingula (28 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Vince gostei do artigo irei ler com mais atenç~~ao.
Realmente com uma press~~ao de 969,4 hPa em Cabo Carvoeiro estabeleceu-se um elevado gradiente de press~~ao com Regi~~oes vizinhas.
Curioso, n~~ao se atingiram os valores (de pressao) de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 (pr´´oximos de 930 hPa), mas a intensidade do vento mais elevada na Regi~~ao de Torres Vedras, que no evento referido, pode ser justificada pela referida diferença de gradiente de press~~ao ``a superf´´icie.


----------



## blood4 (28 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

eu bem disse xD
segundo os registos do IM a rajada maxima do vento foi de 140 km e a velocidade média 90 km
portanto isso dos mais de 200 km acreditem que so em tufoes de grau 5
se 140 km faz os estragos que faz entao imaginem os tufoes


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

De facto na imagem radar aparece uma forma de gancho na zona de Torres e explica a razão da disparidade da força do vento entre a zona a Sul e Norte do centro da depressão.


----------



## Chingula (28 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

blood4 disse:


> eu bem disse xD
> segundo os registos do IM a rajada maxima do vento foi de 140 km e a velocidade média 90 km
> portanto isso dos mais de 200 km acreditem que so em tufoes de grau 5
> se 140 km faz os estragos que faz entao imaginem os tufoes



A rajada maxima de 140 km/h foi registada no Cabo Carvoeiro (Peniche) onde nao ha noticia de estragos, como os reportados na Regiao de Torres Vedras, onde o vento soprou certamente com maior intensidade.
Quanto a intensidade de vento de 200 km/h ser so em tufoes (furacoes, ciclones tropicais)...isso nao corresponde a verdade...surgem ventos desse "calibre" associados a fenomenos convectivos da mesoscala e da escala local como os tornados (por exemplo) assim como em depressoes extra-tropicais e nos chamados ciclones brancos...nas regioes polares.


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

blood4 disse:


> eu bem disse xD
> segundo os registos do IM a rajada maxima do vento foi de 140 km e a velocidade média 90 km
> portanto isso dos mais de 200 km acreditem que so em tufoes de grau 5
> se 140 km faz os estragos que faz entao imaginem os tufoes



O facto do IM não ter registado mais do que 140km/h não significa que ventos superiores não tenham existido, aliás, é bastante raro que por sorte uma estação apanhe os ventos mais fortes num evento qualquer mais extremo, e se numa estação registas x de vento a probabilidade de eles terem sido superiores é significativa.

Muitos dos estragos que as fotos documentam parecem de vento superiores aos registados pelo IM sem qualquer dúvida, se não foi 200 andou próximo disso, e quem sabe, até acima disso, obviamente não de forma generalizada, mas nalguns locais onde algo de agravante ocorreu.

E o que afirmas dos tufões de categoria 5 é incorrecto, caso te estejas a referir à escala Saffir–Simpson de Furacões. Um furacão de categoria 5 tem ventos *sustentados* (vento médio num minuto nesta escala) de mais de 250km/h e normalmente tem rajadas superiores a isso, em média cerca de 30%, ou seja, rajadas de mais de 325km/h. 

Além disso há muitos fenómenos de vento intenso sem ser em ciclones tropicais, nada bate por exemplo um Tornado dos mais intensos, um F5 (outra escala, a Fujitsa) pode ter ventos de 500km/h, têm é uma existência temporal e geográfica muito inferiores à de um ciclone tropical.


----------



## blood4 (28 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

pois tens razao
mas la diz que so foi essta tal depressao muito cavada
mas que nao tem nada haver com ciclones tropicais ou tornados
pelo menos é o que la diz nao seise estou a dizer bem ou mal


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Achei curioso ter reparado que apenas as árvores de grande porte foram arrancadas/partidas. Isto poderá dever-se ao facto de elas oferecerem maior resistência  ao vento...?


----------



## blood4 (28 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

É importante clarificar que este fenómeno não se enquadra na classe de ciclones tropicais, cuja natureza é distinta da do fenómeno actual. Por exemplo, é de notar, que um ciclone tropical de categoria 1 apresenta vento médio superior a cerca de 120 km/h, valor que não foi registado em nenhuma das estações da rede do IM.


de referir que as estaçoes do IM tavam a menos de 30 km do incidente


----------



## olhosdeazeitona (28 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

thunderboy disse:


> Achei curioso ter reparado que apenas as árvores de grande porte foram arrancadas/partidas. Isto poderá dever-se ao facto de elas oferecerem maior resistência  ao vento...?




Lamento mas tenho fotos minhas para contradizer essa teoria.

Dentro da cidade de Torres Vedras

















3 entre dezenas delas e de todos os tamanhos...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

olhosdeazeitona disse:


> Lamento mas tenho fotos minhas para contradizer essa teoria.
> 
> Dentro da cidade de Torres Vedras
> 
> ...


Posso reformular e dizer grande parte das que se partiram/caíram são de relativamente grande porte


----------



## ruiva (29 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

> "Em declarações à TSF, Idália Mendonça disse que os meteorologistas ainda desconhecem o que ocorreu na região Oeste de Lisboa, em particular porque a rede de estações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) não detectou o «fenómeno».
> 
> «Não foi detectada pela nossa rede de estações. Foi um fenómeno de pequena escala, pontual. O valor mais alto que temos na rede é de 140 km/hora em Cabo Carvoeiro, que é próximo, mas estes 140 km/hora não justificam aquele grau de destruição», explicou a meteorologista.
> 
> ...




olá, andré e todos! primeira vez para saber se os peritos já avançaram com explicações sobre "o fenómeno"
não há cá ninguém de torres? nem lourinhã? cadaval?, peniche?

é que há aqui uma coisa que me admira muito e ninguém comenta nem na rádio nem na tv nem na net em geral:
ninguém ficou ferido?!! 

"o fenómeno" teve artes de mandar abaixo os postes de muito alta e alta tensão, [ árvores de grande porte fizeram o serviço com limpeza!  ] 
e voaram toneladas de materiais pesados sem que tenha havido mortos nem feridos?

fiz a nacional 8 entre o bombarral e torres no dia 25 e a a8 até lx, e sei o que vi ao longo das estradas

tenho que tratar de arranjar um avatar 
té**


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

rufer disse:


> Informação oficial disponibilizada no site do IM.
> 
> Situação de Tempo Severo na Região Oeste
> 2009-12-28 (IM)
> ...




O IM possui uma estação em Dois Portos perto de Torres Vedras, bem mais próxima dos locais mais afectados mas não divulgou os valores de pressão e vento dessa estação infelizmente...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

O primeiro balanço detalhado dos estragos deixados pelo mau tempo na região Oeste aponta para um prejuízo de 53 milhões de euros só no concelho de Torres Vedras, avançou esta segunda-feira o governador civil de Lisboa, citado pela Lusa. 

«Temos 53 milhões de euros de estragos no concelho de Torres Vedras», disse o governador civil de Lisboa durante uma conferência de imprensa, após a reunião da comissão municipal da protecção civil de Torres Vedras. 

O responsável detalhou que, no sector agrícola, dos 600 hectares de estufas, registou-se uma «perda total em 250» e outros 250 ficaram parcialmente danificados. Dos 500 hectares de área florestal, «350 hectares de pinheiros e 150 de eucaliptos ficaram afectados». 

Registaram-se também estragos no sector agropecuário, equipamentos municipais, em escolas, na rede viária municipal e nacional, no centro histórico da cidade de Torres Vedras, em infra-estruturas da EDP, Portugal Telecom, em antenas de telecomunicações e de radioamadores, em associações, igrejas, na rede de gás canalizado, na indústria hoteleira e em empresas e habitações privadas. 

O governador civil de Lisboa adiantou que está a ser concluído o levantamento solicitado a todos os municípios afectados pelo mau tempo, mas disse que Torres Vedras foi o concelho onde houve mais estragos. 

«Estamos a concluir um primeiro inventário dos danos para ponderarmos outras possibilidades de apoio em áreas em que não foram anunciados apoios pelo Governo», acrescentou, dando o exemplo os prejuízos das autarquias.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Já um dos sites noticiosos relata ventos de 220km/h nessa noite:



> A EDP Distribuição afirma que 250 clientes continuam sem energia, "situações residuais" que espera resolver até ao final do dia, e que condições meteorológicas semelhantes podem voltar a provocar quebras no abastecimento eléctrico, sobretudo em zonas rurais.
> 
> Ângelo Sarmento, administrador da empresa, declarou aos jornalistas, em conferência de imprensa esta manhã, em Lisboa, que "quando estas situações acontecem não há rede nenhuma no mundo que consiga resistir".
> 
> ...


----------



## ruiva (29 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

Skizzo disse:


> Já um dos sites noticiosos relata ventos de 220km/h nessa noite:









cedro arrancado ao chão, uns 30km a nordeste de santa cruz, 87m altitude, 50 metros a norte da minha casinha...

e eu a dormir como um anjo!


----------



## rufer (30 Dez 2009 às 12:11)

ruiva disse:


> olá, andré e todos! primeira vez para saber se os peritos já avançaram com explicações sobre "o fenómeno"
> não há cá ninguém de torres? nem lourinhã? cadaval?, peniche?
> 
> é que há aqui uma coisa que me admira muito e ninguém comenta nem na rádio nem na tv nem na net em geral:
> ...



Eu fiz a estrada que liga Alenquer a Abrigada e Alcoentre, (não sei qual é), nessa noite. Passei lá por volta da meia noite e meia. Estava a chover pouco e não se verificava praticamente vento nenhum. Depois voltei a passar lá por volta das 10 horas da manhã desse dia e parecia outra estrada completamente diferente, tal o grau de destruição. Árvores caidas por todo o lado. Se foi um tornado? É possivel que tenha acontecido esse fenómeno nalgum local. Agora, a área é demasiado extensa para que tenha sido só um tornado a fazer aquilo. Existiu ali algo que quanto a mim não foi tornado, mas foi extremo o suficiente para provocar toda aquela destruição.

Não há dados/estação no alto da serra de Montejunto? Seria interessante ver o que ela captou (se existir) nessa noite.

Gostava também de referir que as autoridades competentes no que respeita às estradas fizeram um trabalho notável, porque com o grau de destruição que se verificava, nas estradas, e nomeadamente aquela a que me referi, já ser possivel circular pelas 10 da manhã é de realçar o bom trabalho.


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

O IM divulgou no site uma espectacular animação de radar com frames de 10 minutos e melhor resolução

(clicar para aumentar)


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

grande animaçao do radar de coruche
no quadrante SE da depressao nota-se uma linha tipo mesofrente  provavelmente com grande acelaraçao do vento em seu seio  a progredir para leste sobre a AML e extremadura, esta deve-se provavelmente devido ao sting jet ou downdraft da celula do hoock em interaçao ou colisao com o forte fluxo de WSW que rodopiava o referido sector da baixa que estava em pujante cavamento.
tambem o baixo geopotencial deve ter rebaixado o jet de niveis baixos ao ponto de este ter afectado a superficie.
o cavamento inesperado desta baixa pode dever-se ao forte calor latente em superficie, forte gradiente termico horizontal e vertical e posiçao numa area do jet com divergencia em altura.
aqui no concelho de arruda essa tarde caracterizou-se por ceu muito nublado por um mix de nebulosidade baixa media e alta, precipitaçao fraca a moderada e vento fraco a moderado de SW, pela noite os aguaceiros tornaram-se fortes a muito fortes e o vento aumentou de intensidade tornando-se forte a muito forte com rajadas á volta dos 120km.h de WSW, aquando da passagem do centro a norte o ceu clareou e o vento rodou para WNW/NW enfraquecendo, os danos variaram entre arvores arrancadas, algum destelhamento nalgumas casas e danos no que toca a estruturas fracas como galinheiros, etc.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

> *Situação de Tempo Severo na Região Oeste - Actualização Tempo severo Oeste 2010-01-12 (IM)*
> 
> Na sequência da notícia editada em 28 de Dezembro de 2009 relativamente à situação extrema ocorrida na região Oeste do Continente na madrugada de 23 daquele mês, é hoje possível ao Instituto de Meteorologia actualizar a informação inicialmente disponibilizada.
> 
> ...



Fonte IM

Temos aqui a total conclusão para o sucedido e realmente os ventos excederam os *220km/h* daí os estragos tão elevados !


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

JFPT disse:


> Fonte IM
> 
> Temos aqui a total conclusão para o sucedido e realmente os ventos excederam os *220km/h* daí os estragos tão elevados !



Só podia ser, essa velocidade de ventos, para derrubarem as torres de alta tensão, não é ventos de 150 km/h que derrubam essas torres, agora o IM confirmou realmente que os ventos superaram os 220 km/hora impressionante.


----------



## PDias (13 Jan 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia,

agora sim o I.M., actualizou  de forma correcta o que realmente aconteceu aqui na Região Oeste, eu próprio enviei uma mensagem ao I.M. a contestar que o 1º relatório emitido por eles não correspondia ao que realmente se havia passado e que deveria ser alvo de um estudo mais aprofundado, porque nessa noite viveram-se momentos algo apreensivos, nunca na vida tinha assistido a um fenómeno tão assustador, apesar de ter um fascínio por grandes vendavais, depois desta prefiro que o vento se mantenha bem longe. Nessa noite por volta das 4.00H/4.30H acordei com uma barulheira enorme e fui olhar para a estação e ela marcava uma rajada de 122 Km/h e a pressão estava nos 977,8hpa, depois disso o vento começou a intensificar-se mais e mais e fazia um barulho/zumbido impressionantemente assustador, só se ouvia coisas (detritos vários) a bater nas paredes e nas portadas e corrimão, a minha mulher foi para o pé dos nossos filhos e eu fiquei petrificado no meio da sala em pé sem saber minimamente o que é que haveria de fazer, senti uma enorme impotência face ao que estava acontecer, quando acalmou foi um enorme alivio. Quando aquilo passou saí para fora e era só detritos por todo o lado, arvores caídas, postes tombados ou seja parecia um cenário de guerra, e depois disso ficámos 4 dias sem água e luz. A minha estação a partir da rajada de 122 Km/h não registou mais nada só voltando a registar dados a partir das 22.00H do dia 23 (já tentei ver o que se passou mas não consigo, simplesmente apagou-se durante aquele período). Nesse dia ainda
 falei com uma pessoa que têm uma estação em Casalinhos da Alfaiata (perto de Santa Cruz) que registou uma rajada de 203 Km/h. 
Tenho fotos que irei por aqui mais tarde (ainda estão na máquina).
Parabéns ao I.M. por ter aprofundado mais o estudo de modo a termos mais noção da realidade que por aqui foi vivida, ficando então a aguardar por mais pormenores.

Até logo


----------



## rbsmr (13 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> . Nesse dia ainda
> falei com uma pessoa que têm uma estação em Casalinhos da Alfaiata (perto de Santa Cruz) que registou uma rajada de 203 Km/h.
> ...



Eu tenho uma estação na Cabeça Gorda, Campelos (Torres Vedras) 
registou às 4.18 a rajada máxima de 124 km/h mas não teve nenhum "apagão". Hoje quando li o relatório final do IM fiquei assim (não estive lá nessa noite) 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=39.194922,-9.259255&daddr=Cabe%C3%A7a+Gorda,+2530+Lourinh%C3%A3,+Portugal&hl=en&geocode=%3BCRS0pBxTgEahFd0RVgId7Jxy_ykx88m68DMfDTFRV-dlP_o0LA&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=18&sll=39.194638,-9.259586&sspn=0.001917,0.003449&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 13:41)

*Mau tempo: Municípios do Oeste vão poder endividar-se fora dos limites impostos pela Lei das Finanças Locais*

Os municípios do Oeste afectados pelo mau tempo vão poder endividar-se fora dos limites impostos pela Lei das Finanças Locais, ao abrigo de uma norma que o Governo vai incluir na Lei do Orçamento do Estado para 2010.

De acordo com a resolução do Conselho de Ministros de 30 de Dezembro, publicada hoje em Diário da República, a Presidência do Conselho de Ministros fica encarregada de "prever, na Lei do Orçamento do Estado para 2010, uma norma que excepcione, dos limites de endividamento previstos nos artigos 37.º e 39.º da Lei das Finanças Locais, os empréstimos destinados ao financiamento das obras necessárias à reposição das infraestruturas e equipamentos municipais afectadas pelas intempéries".

Os concelhos em causa são os de Alenquer, Almeirim, Alpiarça, Arruda dos Vinhos, Azambuja, Bombarral, Cadaval, Caldas da Rainha, Chamusca, Golegã, Lourinhã, Mafra, Óbidos, Peniche, Rio Maior, Santarém, Sobral de Monte Agraço, Torres Novas e Torres Vedras.

Lusa

Que novela  vai acabar por ficar tudo igual ao que estava.


----------



## psm (13 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

Devo referir que com a leitura do relatório, que este é o fenomono de tempo mais importante e relevante deste outono inverno(na minha opinião), é pela primeira vez que na minha existencia que soube que houveram ventos de 220 km por hora, e é algo de extrodinário para Portugal continental e a esta latitude!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 14:32)

*Ventos das últimas semanas ultrapassaram 220 km/hora*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) está a estudar em detalhe os fenómenos meteorológicos das últimas semanas. No que toca à madrugada de 23 de Dezembro, os resultados são impressionantes: a zona de Coruche registou ventos com velocidade superior a 220 km/hora
> 
> Para além da devastação que o mau tempo das últimas semanas provocou, nomeadamente na produção agrícola e em habitações, os resultados dos estudos meteorológicos que agora começam a ser conhecidos em detalhe revelam-se também impressionantes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chingula (13 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

Pelo relatório do I.M. de 12 de Janeiro, tratou-se de uma "Ciclogenese Explosiva", fenómeno que acontece em Portugal Continental (assim classificado) pela 3ª vez, desde que há registos(?).
 Com a ciclogenese explosiva de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, sem estruturas organizadas...não se sabe o número de vitimas falando-se apenas de destruições em todo o território, registaram-se os valores da pressão atmosférica mais baixa e ventos com rajadas superiores a 100km/h de Norte a Sul de Portugal Continental.
A ciclogenese explosiva de 5 de Novembro de 1997, que afectou com chuvas fortes e vento com rajadas superiores a 100 km/h, a região Sul de Portugal Continental (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve), sabendo-se que causou vítimas mortais e elevadíssimos prejuizos materiais.
A ciclogenese explosiva na região Oeste, de 23 de Dezembro de 2009, felizmente não provocou vítimas embora com graves prejuizos materiais devido às rajadas de vento. O vento *registado*, nesta situação, foi da ordem de grandeza do registado nas outras situações descritas, o que levanta a questão de, perante a determinação ou cálculo, do I.M., de rajada de 220 km/h, não se poder comparar com as situações anteriores, pois os meios técnicos disponíveis, hoje, são muito diferentes. 
Para concluir que, com estes eventos extremos, não se pode afirmar que  ..."o aquecimento global está a gerar mais (em quantidade e intensidade) fenómenos meteorológicos adversos..."


----------



## rufer (16 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

A minha dúvida é a seguinte. Este foi um fenómeno extremo, no entanto havia ou há alguma forma de os prever? Eu sei que é difícil dizer que vai acontecer neste ou naquele local, mas é possivel dizer que vai acontecer? 
A minha dúvida surge, e corrigam-me se estiver errado, porque ninguém fez referência antes dele acontecer.Nem aqui, nem no IM. Porque com esta violência o IM só podia colocar esta e outras zonas geográficas lá perto em alerta vermelho.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Jan 2010 às 15:57)

Há forma de prever sim, mas neste caso, foi um agravamento "à última da hora", nada previa que a depressão agrava-se tanto, foi um fenómeno que se deu devido a entrada de ar muito seco nos níveis altos no núcleo da depressão, devido a isso houve uma brusca descida da pressão atmosférica denominada ciclogénese explosiva, desceu abaixo do previsto, como tal o vento sofreu um aumento, que também superou e muito o que estava previsto ! 
Se a previsão dos modelos tivesse sido essa, o IM teria tomado as devidas medidas e sim colocado as respectivas zonas que iriam ser afectadas em Alerta Vermelho


----------



## Chingula (17 Jan 2010 às 14:39)

rufer disse:


> A minha dúvida é a seguinte. Este foi um fenómeno extremo, no entanto havia ou há alguma forma de os prever? Eu sei que é difícil dizer que vai acontecer neste ou naquele local, mas é possivel dizer que vai acontecer?
> A minha dúvida surge, e corrigam-me se estiver errado, porque ninguém fez referência antes dele acontecer.Nem aqui, nem no IM. Porque com esta violência o IM só podia colocar esta e outras zonas geográficas lá perto em alerta vermelho.



Na minha opinião, actualmente e em qualquer parte do Mundo, é impossível prever a ocorrência de um fenómeno meteorológico extremo, num determinado local concreto.
A previsão a muito curto prazo e ligada à vigilância meteorológica, "nowcasting" responde em certas situações e para ocorrência de determinados fenómenos, para os quais já se sabe existirem condições favoráveis à sua ocorrência...por exemplo nos E.U.A. a previsão registo e acompanhamento de tornados é feito de forma espectacular...mas nas regiões onde por norma ocorrem e em épocas do ano bem conhecidas...e também dispôem de disponibilidade técnica e humana, para esse "exercício" que não existe em Portugal....mesmo assim, não nos esqueçamos do número de vitimas e de prejuizos materiais que estes fenómenos provocam anualmente...
Hoje é fácil prever as condições para a ocorrência de trovoada...mas quantas descargas? e quais os pontos de impacto dos raios quando "saltam" para terra?
Num aguaceiro forte porquê 5 mm/1hora e não 53 mm/1hora (como aliás já aconteceu em Lisboa em 19 de Novembro de 1983)...etc
É bom ter consciência que fazer previsões meteorológicas é dificil...que os modelos, hoje, são uma ferramenta fundamental mas que ainda é preciso aprender muito...e aperfeiçoar os próprios modelos o que tem sido feito desde sempre!
Só por ignorância se pode exigir aos Meteorologistas que ultrapassem os limites que hoje têm...infelizmente Dirigentes e Políticos têm esta postura.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Jan 2010 às 14:59)

Chingula disse:


> Na minha opinião, actualmente e em qualquer parte do Mundo, é impossível prever a ocorrência de um fenómeno meteorológico extremo, num determinado local concreto.
> A previsão a muito curto prazo e ligada à vigilância meteorológica, "nowcasting" responde em certas situações e para ocorrência de determinados fenómenos, para os quais já se sabe existirem condições favoráveis à sua ocorrência...por exemplo nos E.U.A. a previsão registo e acompanhamento de tornados é feito de forma espectacular...mas nas regiões onde por norma ocorrem e em épocas do ano bem conhecidas...e também dispôem de disponibilidade técnica e humana, para esse "exercício" que não existe em Portugal....mesmo assim, não nos esqueçamos do número de vitimas e de prejuizos materiais que estes fenómenos provocam anualmente...
> Hoje é fácil prever as condições para a ocorrência de trovoada...mas quantas descargas? e quais os pontos de impacto dos raios quando "saltam" para terra?
> Num aguaceiro forte porquê 5 mm/1hora e não 53 mm/1hora (como aliás já aconteceu em Lisboa em 19 de Novembro de 1983)...etc
> ...



Subscrevo Num determinado local não diria totalmente impossível, mas é muito difícil prever a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos...


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2010 às 15:45)

Uma imagem Doppler PPI(V) do IM às 04:36 que mostra ventos acima dos 48m/s (172.8km/h)


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Vince disse:


> O IM divulgou no site uma espectacular animação de radar com frames de 10 minutos e melhor resolução
> 
> (clicar para aumentar)





Vince disse:


> Uma imagem Doppler PPI(V) do IM às 04:36 que mostra ventos acima dos 48m/s (172.8km/h)



Boas

Era um sonho poder ter estas ferramentas disponíveis. Não só no acompanhamento em tempo real mas para depois poder fazer uma melhor análise. 

Como se tinha falado o jacto Sting é o que mais se encaixa nesta situação.

A sting jet is a meteorological phenomenon which is believed to be the cause of the most damaging winds in European windstorms.
Following reanalysis of the Great Storm of 1987, led by Professor Keith Browning at the University of Reading, researchers identified a mesoscale flow where the most damaging winds were shown to be emanating from the evaporating tip of the hooked cloud head on the southern flank of the cyclone. This cloud, hooked like a scorpion's tail, gives the wind region its name the "Sting Jet".[1]
It is thought that a zone of strong winds, originating from within the mid-tropospheric cloud head of an explosively deepening depression, are enhanced further as the "jet" descends, drying out and evaporating a clear path through snow and ice particles. The evaporative cooling leading to the air within the jet becoming denser, leading to an acceleration of the downward flow towards the tip of the cloud head when it begins to hook around the cyclone centre. Windspeeds in excess of 80 kn (150 km/h) can be associated with the Sting jet.[2]
It has since been reproduced in high-resolution runs with the mesoscale version of the Unified Model. The Sting jet is distinct from the usual strong-wind region associated with the warm conveyor belt and main cold front. There are indications that conditional symmetric instability also plays a role in its formation but the importance of these processes remains to be quantified.[3]

by wiki

aqui fica um esquema





Abraços


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

deixo aqui um mapa que penso representar bem o que se passou nos distritos de lisboa, leiria e santarem, a nivel de vento, já que o radar do IM apresenta algumas falhas:



*verde:* limite dos ventos medios entre 30 e 50km.h com rajadas de  50-80km.h
*amarelo:*limite dos ventos medios entre 50 e 80km.h com rajadas de 100 a 150km.h
*vermelho:*limite dos ventos medios igual ou superior a 100km.h com rajadas de 150 a 220km.h

retiro isto a partir de dados do WU. e de observaçoes/analises feitas por membros do forum e outros relatos como o meu proprio, eu que estava na arranhó em arruda.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

Que confirmam perfeitamente que havia ventos acima dos 200 km/h, que muitos ridicularizavam os que defendiam essa teoria, e que mencionavam a existia de um ciclone !!

A meu ver uma faixa de pelo menos 30 km é claramente um ciclone .... 

Uma boa tarde, e felizmente ainda existem pessoas que podem confirmar a veracidade do que o povo diz ... ao contrário de outros que somente criticam o que é dito pelos outros .. e que se acham detentores da verdade suprema !!


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Que confirmam perfeitamente que havia ventos acima dos 200 km/h, que muitos ridicularizavam os que defendiam essa teoria, e que mencionavam a existia de um ciclone !!
> 
> A meu ver uma faixa de pelo menos 30 km é claramente um ciclone ....
> 
> Uma boa tarde, e felizmente ainda existem pessoas que podem confirmar a veracidade do que o povo diz ... ao contrário de outros que somente criticam o que é dito pelos outros .. e que se acham detentores da verdade suprema !!



Quem é que ridicularizou o ciclone ? Claro que foi um ciclone, qualquer depressão é um ciclone, e não tem 30 km, tem muito mais. Numa área mais pequena é que pode ter ocorrido outro fenómeno, um sting jet por exemplo.
O que foi criticado foi o "ciclone tropical", "furacãozinho", "mini tornado" e coisas dessas, referido por alguma imprensa.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

Vince disse:


> Quem é que ridicularizou o ciclone ? Claro que foi um ciclone, qualquer depressão é um ciclone, e não tem 30 km, tem muito mais. Numa área mais pequena é que pode ter ocorrido outro fenómeno, um sting jet por exemplo.
> O que foi criticado foi o "ciclone tropical", "furacãozinho", "mini tornado" e coisas dessas, referido por alguma imprensa.



Sabes porque eu disse isso ... não sabes? Tu controlas tudo ...
Houve aqui muitos membros que desmentiram categoricamente tal possibilidade e agora vê-se confirmada ....
Aqueles estragos nunca poderiam ser causados por ventos de 120 km/h !!!

Recordo senão me falha a imprensa é que já havia falado nisso (ventos de 200 km/h) ou os populares ... mas deixa para lá .... 

Seguinte ....


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Que confirmam perfeitamente que havia ventos acima dos 200 km/h, que muitos ridicularizavam os que defendiam essa teoria, e que mencionavam a existia de um ciclone !!
> 
> A meu ver uma faixa de pelo menos 30 km é claramente um ciclone ....
> 
> *Uma boa tarde, e felizmente ainda existem pessoas que podem confirmar a veracidade do que o povo diz ... ao contrário de outros que somente criticam o que é dito pelos outros .. e que se acham detentores da verdade suprema !!*





Aurélio disse:


> Sabes porque eu disse isso ... *não sabes? Tu controlas tudo ...*
> *Houve aqui muitos membros que desmentiram categoricamente tal possibilidade e agora vê-se confirmada ....*
> Aqueles estragos nunca poderiam ser causados por ventos de 120 km/h !!!
> 
> ...



É raro ter este tipo de intervenção neste fórum mas penso ser necessário dizer o seguinte:

1 - Após busca pelo tópico constatei que existiu apenas *um* membro a dizer que seriam impossíveis ventos da ordem de grandeza mencionada. A discussão decorreu depois no tópico de forma normal e fundamentada como todos poderão facilmente constatar.

2 - Custa-me muito, e fico deveras surpreendido que um membro regular do fórum se ausente durante algum tempo e regresse propositadamente a este tópico, dirigindo-se à comunidade desta forma, que as citações em cima ilustram dispensando-me de comentários adicionais. Não entendo, não quero entender e só considero lamentável.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

*Mau Tempo: Um mês depois, normalidade regressa ao quotidiano dos moradores e pequenos comerciantes de Torres Vedras*


> Enquanto os proprietários de estufas contam avultados prejuízos, a normalidade regressa à vida dos habitantes e pequenos comerciantes de Torres Vedras, que, apesar do "medo", agradecem o que o vento não levou há um mês.
> 
> Tal como a maioria dos vizinhos, Catarina de Jesus, de 82 anos, e o marido estavam a dormir em casa, na Silveira, quando o forte temporal que atingiu o concelho na madrugada de 23 de Dezembro ganhou a força máxima.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

*Situação de tempo severo no Oeste - Estimativas do Radar*
2010-01-26 (IM)

No desenvolvimento dos trabalhos técnicos executados no IM, I.P., para uma melhor caracterização do fenómeno meteorológico que afectou a região do Oeste, na madrugada de 23 de Dezembro do ano transacto, recorreu-se à informação disponibilizada pelo Radar Doppler, instalado em Coruche.

Este equipamento de detecção remota viabilizou a estimativa do campo do vento instantâneo ao nível de 10m do solo, complementando os apuramentos observacionais extraidos das duas estações meteorológicas do IM, que haviam registado valores de velocidade máxima instantânea (rajada) na ordem dos 140 km/h.

Da informação obtida foi possível concluir que numa área relativamente limitada e caracterizada por cotas baixas, situada entre Ericeira e Praia da Areia Branca, com evolução de Sudoeste para Nordeste, esteve sujeita a ventos instantâneos extremamente intensos, com valores que oscilaram entre 100 km/h e mais de 230 km/h, consoante a hora e a região afectada, sendo o valor máximo (estimado) registado às 04:26, hora local.

No âmbito dos seus trabalhos de investigação científica o IM aprofundará o estudo do fenómeno, no sentido de uma completa caracterização e para um aperfeiçoamento dos modelos de previsão que viabilizem a antecipação de condições meteorológicas extremas como a ocorrida em 23 de Dezembro, bastante raras no seu desenvolvimento com esta configuração.

   - Situação de tempo severo no Oeste - Relatório

Fonte: IM


----------



## blood4 (27 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabes porque eu disse isso ... não sabes? Tu controlas tudo ...
> Houve aqui muitos membros que desmentiram categoricamente tal possibilidade e agora vê-se confirmada ....
> Aqueles estragos nunca poderiam ser causados por ventos de 120 km/h !!!
> 
> ...



mas tu nao ias acreditar nos populares que diziam isso
mas sim em dados
se uns defendiam que os ventos eram inferiores a 200 é porque nao tinham  dados e nao tem culpa disso
e alias nao é um fenómeno que acontece todos os anos.. dai haver membros a dizer NAO
por isso ninguem tava a ridicularizar nada
apenas defendiam a sua teoria


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

blood4 disse:


> mas tu nao ias acreditar nos populares que diziam isso
> mas sim em dados
> se uns defendiam que os ventos eram inferiores a 200 é porque nao tinham  dados e nao tem culpa disso
> e alias nao é um fenómeno que acontece todos os anos.. dai haver membros a dizer NAO
> ...



mas isto nao tem nada que ver com teorias ( pseudo-teorias) inventadas pelas pessoas ou pior, inventadas pelas ( algumas) fontes de comunicação social
se alguns jornalistas se dessem ao trabalho de pesquisar não diriam tantas alarvidades ( minitornado, ciclone tropical de grau 3, etc)....em vez disso inventam e tornam as noticias verdadeiras fontes a jorrar de ignorancia e a estipidificar o pais...é algo que me irrita profundamente!
nesse esmo dia viu-se que nao havia modo daquilo ser um tornado...a area abrangida é muito grande ( pelo sting jet porque a propria circulação da depressao, sem contar com o SJ, abrangiu com muita intensidade as areas que marquei no mapa que meti num post mais atraz).
a analise do sat24, permitiu ver que, á frente do hoock, havia uma massa de ar veloz e muito limpida a deslocar-se para ENE, que até criou uma pequena linha de instabilidade ( até foi o andré reparou primeiro que eu ).
esse dado, só ele, permite afirmar que nao se tratava de um tornado mas de um SJ, eventualmente causado pelo baixo geopotencial ou outras causas que ainda nao compreendo bem ( até mesmo um downdraft da celula do hoock..?).
naquela noite eu estava na louriceira e ouvia-se o vento violentissimo, que aumentou exatamente quando o ceu limpou ( ficou limpo muito rapido) e a temperatura subiu cerca de 2º..foi muito interessante e ao mesmo tempo algo assustador   xD


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> - Situação de tempo severo no Oeste - Relatório
> 
> Fonte: IM



É de aplaudir este relatório (de 40 páginas!) disponibilizado ao público tão detalhado de pormenores e apenas um mês após o evento  
Ajuda-nos a todos nós também compreendermos o que se passou satisfazendo a natural curiosidade desta comunidade que gosta de saber sempre um pouco mais do que o público em geral sobre um fenómeno desta natureza.

Os meus agradecimentos ao IM e aos autores do relatório.


----------



## Chingula (29 Jan 2010 às 15:56)

A publicação deste relatório, cerca de um mês após o evento de 23 de Dezembro e o facto de o tornarem acessível na página do I.M. dignifica a Instituição e os Técnicos que o elaboraram.
Foi importante, para mim, perceber que o vento a 10 metros foi estimado, com procedimentos que são explicados, que se tornam claros para leigos no processo (como eu), suportados pelo que se investiga lá fora e demonstrando a importância do Radar Meteorológico para a vigilância, diagnóstico e estudo das situações meteorológicas...demonstrando também a importância  do investimento numa rede de radares que cubra todo o País (obviamente - Açores e Madeira incluídos), na existência de Técnicos capazes porque preparados e motivados.  Por isso entendo só o Estado estar em condições de suportar em termos económicos...esse investimento o que, como se sabe, não é entendimento geral... .
Continuo a pensar que esta ocorrência está a ser estudada com meios e saberes não disponíveis em outras situações no passado (por exemplo em 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 ou 5/6 de Novembro de 1997...), daí ser dificil ou abusivo fazerem-se comparações, sobre valores máximos atingidos...


----------



## PDias (15 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

venho aqui deixar algumas fotografias aqui dos arredores aquando do temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009.





















































Fiquem bem!


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

muito bem PDias
aqui em arruda tb o temporal foi potente, agora tenho relatos de uma localidade mais proxima de mim, muito fixe


----------



## usoldier (2 Out 2010 às 01:12)

Eu moro na Lourinhã sei que estou a desenterrar um fenómeno "antigo" peço desculpa mas ao estilo de um blog deixo aqui o relato que ainda está bem vivo na minha memoria. 

Dia 23 de Dezembro estava na sala com a esposa a ver TV até por volta da 23 horas, fomos para a cama e azar dos azares parou-me a digestão estava mal e a vomitar até mais ou menos as 2:30 que foi a hora a que consegui voltar a deitar-me ainda não estava a dormir e comecei a ouvir umas rajadas de vento bem fortes lembro-me de dizer a minha mulher ( estas a ouvir este vento esquisito não é ?) parecia que estava a aumentar de intensidade levantei-me vesti-me e fui ver melhor a coisa a caminho da janela da sala que fica virada ao mar ouvi um estrondo a luz apagou-se de repente o vento aumentou como nunca na vida tinha visto. 

 Ora eu tenho um terraço de 70m2 virado ao mar e infelizmente as janelas também voltadas ao mar tudo quanto era mesas e cadeiras ( que são de madeira e nada leves) vasos com plantas , a casota do cão tudo estava a ser arremessado contra os estores e paredes da casa .

 Em pânico pensei aqueles objectos todos a bater iam furar os estores janelas e tudo, o barulho era incrível vejo bastantes programas no Discovery chanel de tornados e furacões , aquilo para mim parecia um tornado mas olhei para o céu e nem uma nuvem, a minha alma estava parva o mundo estava a acabar e nem uma nuvem no ceu só estrelas enquanto tudo o resto estava as escuras. 
Mas der-repente comecei a ver clarões enormes azuis ( Bingo é um tornado pensei eu e ainda as nuvens não se vêm daqui estão da parte de trás da casa , aqueles relâmpagos não podiam acontecer sem nuvens certo ?  

Errado corri para uma janela na traseira da casa e qual o meu espanto, aquilo não eram relampagos eram as linas de alta tensão a 150m da minha casa a cairem e a causarem curto-circuitos enormes. 

Então Resolvi sair e tentar atirar o que pode-se do terraço para o quintal que assim não me destruía o resto que sobrava dos estores. ( Lembro-me de gritar para a minha mulher para se afasta da janela com medo que algo consegui-se partir estores e janelas ao mesmo tempo, e ela estava a espreitar por um dos bocados partidos do estore) 

Sai pela porta do quintal que não estava virada ao mar e subi as escadas em direção aquele vento horrivel. 
Meus amigos digo-vos já já meteram as mãos de fora do caro a 120kmh era bem pior, não conseguia por-me em pé fui agarrado ao muro do terraço enquanto toda a espécie de  detritos vinham no ar, consegui atirar as cadeiras e o restava da mesa para o quintal os vasos já não eram vasos. e o que estava a bater na casa eram telhas das casas mais a baixo da minha. 

Parecia que estavam a apedrejar a casa, quando vi a potencia que os objectos tinham quando batiam nas paredes fugi. Fechei as portas da sala e dos quartos que eram onde as janelas estavam a ser castigadas e esperei que passa-se muito desgostoso e com uma sensação de verdadeira impotência de nada poder fazer para salvar os meus bens. 

Enquanto esperava tentei ligar a amigos mas a rede de telemóveis não funcionava o fixo funcionava mas para quem queria ligar não tinha fixo. 

Eu só pensava quando aquilo ia acabar e pior se aquilo não havia nuvens será que algo pior estava para vir ?     

Liguei o portatil saquei a ups do desktop para alimentar o router Adsl e bingo tinha acesso a net, Vim aqui ao site e nada , IM nada Sat24 imagens de satélite NADA e eu dass devo estar a sonhar isto está tudo a ir embora e nenhuma info. 
E naquela altura o vento abrandou. Suspirei e no dia a seguir foi tempo de contabilizar os estragos . 

Eu tive sorte o telhado só algumas telhas voaram, os meus vizinhos que providenciaram a chuva de detritos, é que tiveram literalmente eu diria 90% do telhado fora. 
Janelas com vidros partidos e o alumínio vergado a parede parecia que tinha bicho tal foi a quantidade de telhas que iam martelando o reboco.

Espero nunca mais na vida ter de ver coisa tão assustadora. 

Nunca esquecerei o barulho isso ficou gravado na minha mente.  

E assim Fica aqui o meu contributo. 

Um abraço


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2010 às 09:06)

Obrigado usoldier,

É realmente um relato impressionante do que se passou.

O que acho mais incrível, é felizmente não terem existido nenhumas vitimas mortais. Tendo acontecido durante o dia e talvez o desfecho teria sido diferente...


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 00:08)

Relato impressionante

Tenho familiares perto da Lourinhã em Ribamar e contaram-me como foi impossível dormir nessa noite


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2012 às 14:52)

A rapid cyclogenesis coming from the Atlantic and entering Portugal during the night 22nd-23rd December 2009 (with deepening stronger than 20 hPa/24 h), caused important damages (several people wounded, damages in houses and infrastructures, big trees fallen) along a narrow coastal area between the Tagus Mouth and Cabo Carvoeiro, moving Northeast into the inner country. The damaged areas were all located south of the centre of the low, with a minimum observed surface pressure of 969.4 hPa at Cabo Carvoeiro at 04:20, 23 December 2009.

Fonte: Eumetsat


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mai 2013 às 14:22)

Mais uns dados sobre este tipo de fenómenos "Sting Jet".



> *Cause of Killer 'Sting Jets' in Storms Revealed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/4430-storm-sting-jets-explained.html


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2013 às 22:08)

*Temporal de Torres Vedras quatro anos depois*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/OJkvlACOBWTLwN2q2OsZ"]Temporal de Torres Vedras quatro anos depois - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

CMTV


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2013 às 12:34)

Gerofil disse:


> *Temporal de Torres Vedras quatro anos depois*
> 
> CMTV



Obrigado por postares o video.
Noite que nunca vou esquecer. Lembro-me que, a primeira coisa que fiz, foi tirar o berço com a minha filha, que tinha 10 dias de idade, do quarto (junto à janela) para o corredor interior da casa. Depois foi encostar móveis às portas das varandas para ver se nenhuma entrava pela casa a dentro. Foi assustador...


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

So sei que esse evento derrubou o meu pinheiro com pelo menos com 4 décadas, uma palmeira e uma nespereira. Felizmente o telhado não sofreu dados mas na localidade houve pessoas com prejuízos a esse  nível. Lembro - me que a minha antiga estação wmr-200 resistiu aos ventos de 120 km/H!


----------



## Garcia (15 Jan 2014 às 20:01)

e eu que não dei por nada nessa noite...

adormeci no sofá da sala, persiana nos "buraquinhos" e porta de correr aberta... o meu vizinho da frente, tinha um telheiro em chapas de zinco que foi arrancado e espalhado estrada fora... não dei por nada..

de manhã quando acordei fiquei...


----------



## Edward (16 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Uma noite como esta jamais vou esquecer! Lembro-me de ter ficado acordado até tarde, por volta da 1 da manhã e na altura chovia. Entretanto fui dormir e às 4 da manhã deparo-me com uma cena surreal: a janela do tecto do meu quarto foi arrancada com a força brutal do vento. Eu dentro de casa nem me conseguia ouvir por causa da brutalidade do vento que soprava na altura. Ao pé da minha casa havia uma escola em reconstrução que ficou bastante danificada, os azulejos que cobriam as paredes da escola foram arrancados e projectados na direcção da minha casa. Meia hora depois de ter acordado e de ter testemunhado aquele “apocalipse” o vento parou como se nada fosse e até me recordo que na altura a temperatura estava anormalmente elevada para uma noite de Dezembro. Na manhã seguinte o que se viu na rua foi simplesmente ASSUSTADOR! Em toda a minha vida não me recordo de ver tanta destruição junta! Postes de electricidade caídos, árvores centenárias arrancadas pela raiz, casas sem telhas e chaminés partidas. Mas o mais impressionante de tudo foi, sem dúvida, ver o estado em que ficou o Parque de Campismo de Santa Cruz! Apesar de ter ficado sem janela no quarto e à conta disso ter estado quase 2 semanas fora dele, os estragos que tive até foram bem inferiores comparados aos de outras pessoas que moravam perto de mim.


----------

